# Koopmeiners all'Atalanta per 20 mln di euro.



## admin (7 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2021)

Bel colpo..


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



 

Atalanta che ha ancora una decina di milioni per andare a bilancio neutro (contando il riscatto di Romero). Speriamo si riveli un Miranchuk 2.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Giugno 2021)

questo lo volevo da noi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2021)

bel colpo, ottimo propsetto


----------



## Raryof (7 Giugno 2021)

Sembrava dovesse andare alla Roma..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Voglio morire


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2021)

Purtroppo&#8230;.. grande acquisto&#8230;.. sulla carta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2021)

Maledetti, rosico per tutta la vita.
Questo è un giocatorone che volevo vedere assolutamente da noi. Che odio pazzesco per sti dannati che stanno avendo il picco della loro storia proprio in questo momento. 
Toccherà pagarlo almeno 50 da sti balordi adesso.

20 milioni maledizione. Non so di chi sia la colpa ma questo è uno che andava preso e soprattutto non doveva andare alla concorrenza!


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



strano, i tonaliboys mi avevano assicurato che non c'era di meglio sul mercato a cifre inferiori o uguali a 25 mln. Ovviamente smentiti.
Gran colpo per l'atalanta, che come sempre sa fare pochi acquisti ma perfetti.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2021)

Speriamo sia il degno erede di Clasie e Maher.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2021)

questo sembra un buon giocatore tecnico, poi si vedrà alla prima esperienza in un calcio competitivo
fino ad ora ha fatto tutta la trafila dalle giovanili all'AZ dove è stato coccolato in un ambiente ovattato


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Giugno 2021)

Non conosco il giocatore pur avendone sentito parlare,ma quest'operazione evidenzia ancora una volta come sìa impossibile comprare in Italia,vedi i 35 mln per tonali dopo 4 partite in croce a Brescia,e mi fermo a questo esempio che è quello che ci riguarda.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro





Che colpo ragazzi, questo per me è già meglio di Bennacer. Dovevamo assolutamente prenderlo noi. 20 milioni per lui sono pochi.
Durante la coppa d'Africa noi andremo in giro con Tonali (sperando si dia una svegliata) e uno alla Meite. Quando potevamo avere lui


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356780 ha scritto:


> Non conosco il giocatore pur avendone sentito parlare,ma quest'operazione evidenzia ancora una volta come sìa impossibile comprare in Italia,vedi i 35 mln per tonali dopo 4 partite in croce a Brescia,e mi fermo a questo esempio che è quello che ci riguarda.



Vero, attualmente Koopmeiners vale il doppio di Tonali ma costa la metà.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356780 ha scritto:


> Non conosco il giocatore pur avendone sentito parlare,ma quest'operazione evidenzia ancora una volta come sìa impossibile comprare in Italia,vedi i 35 mln per tonali dopo 4 partite in croce a Brescia,e mi fermo a questo esempio che è quello che ci riguarda.



D'accordissimo. Pur non vedendo nulla di eccezionale in Tonali, personalmente lo riscatterei ma non alle cifre richieste: aggiungerei giusto 10 milioni ai 10 già versati. Ogni giocatore della Florentia Viola costa almeno 40 milioni, Vlahovic addirittura 80; vai dal Sassuolo e ti chiedono almeno 40 milioni per uno come Scamacca: ma ci rendiamo conto di quanto faccia schifo il mercato interno italiano? Roba da arresto immediato per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

SoloMVB;2356780 ha scritto:


> Non conosco il giocatore pur avendone sentito parlare,ma quest'operazione evidenzia ancora una volta come sìa impossibile comprare in Italia,vedi i 35 mln per tonali dopo 4 partite in croce a Brescia,e mi fermo a questo esempio che è quello che ci riguarda.



costano di piu perche il campionato italiano è piu probante di quello olandese, in olanda pure pelle sembrava pele


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro


Secondo me ci saranno bonus e percentuali sulla futura rivendita. Certo che comunque è un grande acquisto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Buon colpo ma come i millemila prospetti olandesi che sono usciti negli ultimi anni misurarsi nel calcio che conta non è una passeggiata tant'è che la maggior parte di questi fenomeni non hanno sfondato. Se iniziamo a strapparci i capelli per ogni buon prospetto che viene acquistato dalla concorrenza facciamo una triste fine.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2356771 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia il degno erede di Clasie e Maher.



Fortissimi Calsie e Maher


----------



## Manue (7 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2356761 ha scritto:


> strano, i tonaliboys mi avevano assicurato che non c'era di meglio sul mercato a cifre inferiori o uguali a 25 mln. Ovviamente smentiti.
> Gran colpo per l'atalanta, che come sempre sa fare pochi acquisti ma perfetti.



Non lo conosco questo ragazzo, 
ma l'anno scorso dove giocava?
Perché non è stato comprato lo scorso anno dall'Atalanta? L'avrebbe pagato sicuramente di meno.

Perché se fai questo ragionamento, 
lo devi fare sullo scorso anno, quando abbiamo preso Tonali ...

ad oggi si sta chiedendo uno sconto sul riscatto, 
quindi la cifra definitiva la si scoprirà più avanti.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356811 ha scritto:


> Fortissimi Calsie e Maher



Ci sarebbe da fare un topic sugli idoli del forum caduti in rovina. Penso che un buon 80% provenisse dall'eredivisie.
Ci avevo creduto anch'io in quei due


----------



## kipstar (7 Giugno 2021)

buon giocatore ma non mi dispero anche perché non credo che a centrocampo verrà fatto qualcosa di oneroso....a parte ovviamente Sandro...

imho.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2356826 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da fare un topic sugli idoli del forum caduti in rovina. Penso che un buon 80% provenisse dall'eredivisie.
> Ci avevo creduto anch'io in quei due



Ho una regola: mai fidarsi dei giocatori troppo pubblicizzati.

Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà: l' ultimo grande Milan è nato senza tanti clamori.
I colpi più grandi sono spessissimo inaspettati.

Quando acquisti giocatori troppo inflazionati hai due possibilità: ottieni quello per cui paghi oppure ti serve la vasellina.

Quando acquisti giocatori forti ma poco inflazionati hai due possibilità: ottieni molto più di quello che hai pagato oppure ci provi con un altro senza grossi danni.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Grazie a tal dei tali l' Atalanta diventa automaticamente la favorita Number One per la Champions.


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Stanno montando su una bella squadra, non mi stupirebbe se dall'Olanda prendono anche Stengs.


----------



## sion (7 Giugno 2021)

fonte tuttosport...non lo prendono


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Se fosse per i tifosi avremmo una rosa di 75 giocatori...


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356828 ha scritto:


> Ho una regola: mai fidarsi dei giocatori troppo pubblicizzati.
> 
> Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà: l' ultimo grande Milan è nato senza tanti clamori.
> I colpi più grandi sono spessissimo inaspettati.
> ...



Ma Koopmeiners è stato così tanto pubblicizzato? Siamo stati in 2/3 tifosi a iniziare a dire che andava preso, dai media se n'era parlato poco.
Tonali sì che è stato molto pubblicizzato


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Pit96;2356884 ha scritto:


> Ma Koopmeiners è stato così tanto pubblicizzato? Siamo stati in 2/3 tifosi a iniziare a dire che andava preso, dai media se n'era parlato poco.
> Tonali sì che è stato molto pubblicizzato



Il forum porta una sfiga tremenda. E' ormai un fatto consolidato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

non lo conosco se non per sentito dire.
ma perchè noi non c'eravamo a ste cifre???????

vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione, il dubbio io lo ho.
per me di far mercato NON SIAMO CAPACI.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356892 ha scritto:


> non lo conosco se non per sentito dire.
> ma perchè noi non c'eravamo a ste cifre???????
> 
> vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione, il dubbio io lo ho.
> per me di far mercato NON SIAMO CAPACI.



Fare mercato è come giocare al fantacalcio.

50% bravura, 50% culo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356896 ha scritto:


> Fare mercato è come giocare al fantacalcio.
> 
> 50% bravura, 50% culo.



facciamo 75-25 dai... non è un caso se l'atalanta e la lazio son sempre la spendendo niente.


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356892 ha scritto:


> non lo conosco se non per sentito dire.
> ma perchè noi non c'eravamo a ste cifre???????
> 
> vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione, il dubbio io lo ho.
> per me di far mercato NON SIAMO CAPACI.



Budget ridicolo, formule fantasiose a dir poco ed in 2 anni abbiamo in squadra: Bennacer, Theo, Leao, Tomori, Kjear, Haugue, Saele. Che poi a te non piacciano é un conto, ma se il Milan li rivende tutti fa una plusvalenza enorme. Senza contare che nello stesso tempo abbiamo drammatcamente diminuito il monte ingaggi.

Secondo me vi siete già dimenticati di Biglia, Borini, Zapata, Musacchio, Kalinic, Abate, Strinic, Bertolacci e compania bella; bisognerebbe anche ricordarsi da che base siamo partiti, e dove siamo oggi. Io non definirei Paolo incapace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356892 ha scritto:


> non lo conosco se non per sentito dire.
> ma perchè noi non c'eravamo a ste cifre???????
> 
> vedremo chi avrà avuto ragione, il dubbio io lo ho.
> per me di far mercato NON SIAMO CAPACI.



vabbe non è che puoi spendere 20 mil per il 4 centrocampista quando devi prendere punta e trequartista titolari


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Giugno 2021)

Buciadignho;2356900 ha scritto:


> Budget ridicolo, formule fantasiose a dir poco ed in 2 anni abbiamo in squadra: Bennacer, Theo, Leao, Tomori, Kjear, Haugue, Saele. Che poi a te non piacciano é un conto, ma se il Milan li rivende tutti fa una plusvalenza enorme. Senza contare che nello stesso tempo abbiamo drammatcamente diminuito il monte ingaggi.
> 
> Secondo me vi siete già dimenticati di Biglia, Borini, Zapata, Musacchio, Kalinic, Abate, Strinic, Bertolacci e compania bella; bisognerebbe anche ricordarsi da che base siamo partiti, e dove siamo oggi. Io non definirei Paolo incapace.



Bravo. Tutti a stracciarsi le vesti per koopmeiners che a me onestamente manco convince ma si dimenticano dei tanti ottimi colpi degli ultimi anni.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356899 ha scritto:


> facciamo 75-25 dai... non è un caso se l'atalanta e la lazio son sempre la spendendo niente.



Beh si dai, Atalanta e Lazio sono forse più brave di molti. Pero' le squadre sono cicliche.

Più che guardare alla stagioni singole, guarderei a gruppi di 5 anni.

Se Atalanta e Lazio resteranno in alto per altri 5 anni, allora hanno davvero dirigenti molto più bravi degli altri.

Se torneranno nella mediocrità, avevano semplicemente azzeccato una "generazione".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356906 ha scritto:


> Beh si dai, Atalanta e Lazio sono forse più brave di molti. Pero' le squadre sono cicliche.
> 
> Più che guardare alla stagioni singole, guarderei a gruppi di 5 anni.
> 
> ...



questo lo puoi dire per la lazio che basa le sue fortune sul gruppetto immobile, alberto, savic e acerbi, ma l'atalanta sono anni che vende i titolari e sono tre anni di seguito che si piazza in champion


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356890 ha scritto:


> Il forum porta una sfiga tremenda. E' ormai un fatto consolidato.



Non seguo da così tanto il forum per ricordare certi nomi, questo ragazzo però mi sembrava uno su cui puntare. Oltre alle qualità ha anche buonissimi numeri dal punto di vista realizzato che male non fa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2356899 ha scritto:


> facciamo 75-25 dai... non è un caso se l'atalanta e la lazio son sempre la spendendo niente.



questi sono 20M per uno che ha sempre giocato in Olanda, vediamo. proprio due spicci non sono. E questo fa capire un'altra cosa: che a essere una squadra da champions ormai con due banane non ti porti più via nessuno.


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2356835 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tal dei tali l' Atalanta diventa automaticamente la favorita Number One per la Champions.


Tanto da noi arrivano Kroos e Casemiro giusto? Abbiamo il DNA Champions ecc ecc.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356828 ha scritto:


> Ho una regola: mai fidarsi dei giocatori troppo pubblicizzati.
> 
> Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà: l' ultimo grande Milan è nato senza tanti clamori.
> I colpi più grandi sono spessissimo inaspettati.
> ...



Altra regola è non fidarsi di chi emerge in squadre rivelazione. Ho ancora in mente i fenomeni del Valencia di Cuper, e mi pare che anche l'Ajax in questi anni qualche sola l'abbia rifilata...


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2356914 ha scritto:


> Tanto da noi arrivano Kroos e Casemiro giusto? Abbiamo il DNA Champions ecc ecc.



Certo certo. Intanto i nostri due titolari sono meglio di Koopmeiners. Poi se ti piace puoi pure andare a tifare bergamosci.


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356828 ha scritto:


> Ho una regola: mai fidarsi dei giocatori troppo pubblicizzati.
> 
> Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà: l' ultimo grande Milan è nato senza tanti clamori.
> I colpi più grandi sono spessissimo inaspettati.
> ...


Koopmeiners mi pare faccia parte di quelli poco inflazionati.

Se vi aspettavate Kante e Pogba rimarrete delusi. Non possiamo permetterci neanche un Locatelli qualunque, per tirchieria, non per altro. Siamo una squadretta da 1-2 punti totali nel girone di Champions e questi acquisti scommessa non possono lasciarseli scappare. Ma tanto arrivano Kroos, Modric e Casemiro, che schifo sti giocatorini olandesi!


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2356920 ha scritto:


> Certo certo. Intanto i nostri due titolari sono meglio di Koopmeiners. Poi se ti piace puoi pure andare a tifare bergamosci.


Dove ho scritto che i nostri titolari sono peggio. Dove l ho scritto?


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2356923 ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che i nostri titolari sono peggio. Dove l ho scritto?



Hai appena detto, quotando un altro utente,che siamo da 1 o 2 punti totali nel girone di Champions. Me la segno. Quanto al fatto che non hai scritto che i nostri titolari sono peggio di questo " illustre" Carneade non ce ne era bisogno, l' hai fatto intendere bene. Poi se per te, con quello che abbiamo da fare sul mercato quest'estate dobbiamo spendere 20 milioni( sarebbero di più per noi) per prendere l' ennesimo enfant prodige di FM, grazie ma passo avanti.


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2021)

Rivera10;2356927 ha scritto:


> Hai appena detto, quotando un altro utente,che siamo da 1 o 2 punti totali nel girone di Champions. Me la segno. Quanto al fatto che non hai scritto che i nostri titolari sono peggio di questo " illustre" Carneade non ce ne era bisogno, l' hai fatto intendere bene. Poi se per te, con quello che abbiamo da fare sul mercato quest'estate dobbiamo spendere 20 milioni( sarebbero di più per noi) per prendere l' ennesimo enfant prodige di FM, grazie ma passo avanti.


Mi ero dimenticato di una cosa: abbiamo il DNA Gembions. Quindi ritiro tutto e hai ragione tu, scusami. Però che Kessie e Bentancur, i due titolari, sono peggio di Koopmeiners continuo a non leggerlo da nessuna parte. Vorrà dire che quando andranno in Coppa d'Africa giocheranno Gundogan ed Alcantara.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356896 ha scritto:


> Fare mercato è come giocare al fantacalcio.
> 
> 50% bravura, 50% culo.



non sono d'accordo. Poi ovvio che c'è una componente culo innegabile, nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo, nemmeno gli esperti del settore. Ma è come giocare a Poker, serve la fortuna ma poi chi vince i tornei globali sono sempre gli stessi


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2356936 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo. Poi ovvio che c'è una componente culo innegabile, nessuno ha la sfera di cristallo, nemmeno gli esperti del settore. Ma è come giocare a Poker, serve la fortuna ma poi chi vince i tornei globali sono sempre gli stessi



Esattamente.
Anche al fantacalcio siamo in 100 partecipanti ma vinco io almeno ogni 3/4 anni ( modalità auto-incensamento off)

Tornado seri, hai ragione: infatti ho messo solo 50% culo.

Senza carte buone alla lunga non vinci, ma chi è bravo sopperisce a quel 50% di culo.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2356935 ha scritto:


> Mi ero dimenticato di una cosa: abbiamo il DNA Gembions. Quindi ritiro tutto e hai ragione tu, scusami. Però che Kessie e Bentancur, i due titolari, sono peggio di Koopmeiners continuo a non leggerlo da nessuna parte. Vorrà dire che quando andranno in Coppa d'Africa giocheranno Gundogan ed Alcantara.



Mi pare lapalissiano che tra noi due qualcuno vive sulla Luna. Noi quest'estate dovremo fare parecchie operazioni e dato ciò, con tutto il rispetto di Koopmeiners, non avremo soldi per prendere questo fenomeno della natura. Quanto al DNA si, noi milanisti l' abbiamo nel DNA la Gembions ed è uno dei motivi per cui noi ne abbiamo 7 e l' Atalanta nisba.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2021)

Dexter;2356935 ha scritto:


> Mi ero dimenticato di una cosa: abbiamo il DNA Gembions. Quindi ritiro tutto e hai ragione tu, scusami. Però che Kessie e Bentancur, i due titolari, sono peggio di Koopmeiners continuo a non leggerlo da nessuna parte. Vorrà dire che quando andranno in Coppa d'Africa giocheranno Gundogan ed Alcantara.



dai raga aspettiamo fine mercato. Certo non mi aspetto granchè, ma si sa già che non possiamo certo competere con le corazzate europee al momento. Spero in uno sforzo, almeno un paio di giocatori che alzino il livello


----------



## First93 (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



A noi avrebbero chiesto 30, e poi sono curioso di sapere l'ingaggio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2356901 ha scritto:


> vabbe non è che puoi spendere 20 mil per il 4 centrocampista quando devi prendere punta e trequartista titolari



ripeto, non lo conosco.
ma se è forte e costa quasi la metà di tonali...... io non aggiungo altro. si vedrà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2356906 ha scritto:


> Beh si dai, Atalanta e Lazio sono forse più brave di molti. Pero' le squadre sono cicliche.
> 
> Più che guardare alla stagioni singole, guarderei a gruppi di 5 anni.
> 
> ...



sono vari anni che azzeccano. non è certo tutto culo dai. come marotta-paratici, per esempio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2357041 ha scritto:


> ripeto, non lo conosco.
> ma se è forte e costa quasi la metà di tonali...... io non aggiungo altro. si vedrà.



cosa c'entra tonali, ad oggi siamo in 3 per due posti a cc: kessi, benna e tonali, credo che, prima di spendere parte del budget per il 4 centrocampista, vogliano aver chiara la questione attaccante e trequartista


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2357043 ha scritto:


> sono vari anni che azzeccano. non è certo tutto culo dai. come marotta-paratici, per esempio.



boh non saprei, se azzecchi l' ossatura di una squadra, e la cambi poco o non nei suoi interpreti più importanti, poi per un po' di anni regge.

Se al prossimo ciclo, la azzeccano di nuovo, son davvero bravi ( e vale anche per Maldini / Massara la prossima stagione).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Giugno 2021)

pazzomania;2357049 ha scritto:


> boh non saprei, se azzecchi l' ossatura di una squadra, e la cambi poco o non nei suoi interpreti più importanti, poi per un po' di anni regge.
> 
> Se al prossimo ciclo, la azzeccano di nuovo, son davvero bravi ( e vale anche per Maldini / Massara la prossima stagione).



all'atalanta sono davvero bravi, hanno cambiato spinazzola, conti, castagne, gagliardini, kessie, cristante, caldara, mancini, gomez e tra poco salutera pure ilicic eppure sono anni che fanno bene


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2021)

comunque l' AZ sarà nei radar di tanti, oltre a Koopmeneirs hanno tantissimi giovani altrettanto talentuosi:

- Jesper Karlsson, 21 anni, ala sinistra 
- Calvin Stengs, 21 anni, ala destra 
- Myron Baudu, 20 anni, attaccante 
- Ownen Wijndal, 21 anni, terzino sinistro 
- Albert Gudmudsson, 23 anni, esterno destro/regista 

sono veramente bravi, tra l'altro l'AZ ha una storia curiosa di scouting e algoritmi/intelligenza artificiale per individuare i giovani. Questi con tre lire di budget sono allo stesso livello/superiori dei vari club storici come PSV e Feyenord.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357050 ha scritto:


> all'atalanta sono davvero bravi, hanno cambiato spinazzola, conti, castagne, gagliardini, kessie, cristante, caldara, mancini, gomez e tra poco salutera pure ilicic eppure sono anni che fanno bene



Verissimo, nulla da dire.

Anche se li vedo in, LEGGERISSIMA, parabola discendente. 

Vedremo, Freuler Gosens e Zapata sono portenti.

Pensavo ad un calo più netto senza Ilicic e Gomez, ma hanno retto ( ma sono meno "devastanti" di prima, secondo me)


----------



## Giofa (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Non lo conosco, ma questo è un vero feticcio del Forum. Sarei curioso arrivasse solo per capire se davvero è questo gran bel giocatore


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Giugno 2021)

Bel prospetto, ma mia opinione personale (magari sarò smentito!) meglio prendere Schouten a 10 e investire i 10 rimanenti sul trequartista o sulla punta, che prendere Koopmeiners a 20 (Schouten già adatto ai ritmi della serie A e più dinamico, sebbene meno incisivo in zona goal). 

Detto ciò sono questi gli acquisti da fare, non quelli da cimiteri di elefanti... 
Vedremo chi arriverà, qualcuno in mezzo oltre a Tonali Kessie e Bennacer va preso, se Kessie non rinnova e lo cedi anche due...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357048 ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra tonali, ad oggi siamo in 3 per due posti a cc: kessi, benna e tonali, credo che, prima di spendere parte del budget per il 4 centrocampista, vogliano aver chiara la questione attaccante e trequartista



come cosa c'entra? è un termine di paragone essendo l'ultimo che abbiamo preso.
si aver chiara la situazione ok ma poi i treni una volta passati non tornano. la situazione davanti doveva già esser chiara da mesi, per me.


----------



## kekkopot (7 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2356771 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia il degno erede di Clasie e Maher.


Cosa hai tirato 
Tra l'altro ho visto la carriera di questi ex feticci del forum che avevo perso totalmente di vista: imbarazzante.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

Manue;2356820 ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco questo ragazzo,
> ma l'anno scorso dove giocava?
> Perché non è stato comprato lo scorso anno dall'Atalanta? L'avrebbe pagato sicuramente di meno.
> 
> ...



No il discorso va fatto oggi invece. Tonali non è ancora nostro vorrei ricordartelo, perché fin quando non paghiamo il riscatto si tratta di un prestito oneroso; poi che si farà o meno non è un problema nostro ma lo deciderà la società. Fatta questa premessa, il mio discorso era sul fatto che qualche giorno fa, scrissi che secondo me Tonali a 25 mln non è un affare, anzi è uno spreco di denaro che ci potrebbe servire per prendere qualcuno più forte. Molti hanno fatto ironia dicendo che non ci sono giovani di talento che costano meno o quanto tonali, e io ho fatto qualche nome, tra cui Koopmeiners. Risultato, 20 mln all'atalanta, almeno così scrivono. Ecco il perché del mio post.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

Comunque quelli che fanno i fenomeni sono veramente imbarazzanti, cioè parlano di feticcio Koopmeiners, che poi feticcio de che? non ne parlava nessuno sui giornali, pochissimi sul forum, ma allora Tonali cos'è?  Il superfeticcio per eccellenza, sponsorizzato da tutti o quasi del forum, giornalisti, e sui social non ne parliamo. L'anno scorso hanno rotto i marroni con sto Tonali manco fosse il Messi del centrocampo, quanto ad oggi è forse più un montolivo giovane. Siamo al paradosso.

Detto questo, Koopmeiners non sarà ancora maturo, campione e quello che volete, ma perché tonali cos'è e cos'era quando lo abbiamo valutato 35 mln? esattamente quale grande esperienza portava in dote? nessuna. Però leggo ironie e battute sul ragazzo olandese, ok.


----------



## morokan (7 Giugno 2021)

Koopmeiners al momento è un ottimo prospetto, con tutte le carte in regola per diventare forte forte, ho visto 5/6 partite, ed ha le caratteristiche, con le dovute proporzioni, che aveva Rijkaard, spesso lo si vede come centrale difensivo aggiunto, oltre ad avere un ottimo lancio, e se l'Atalanta lo ha preso ha fatto un ottimo colpo, un prospetto molto interessante sarebbe anche De Kateelare, con costi forse un pò più bassi, che stiamo già seguendo


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2357065 ha scritto:


> Bel prospetto, ma mia opinione personale (magari sarò smentito!) meglio prendere Schouten a 10 e investire i 10 rimanenti sul trequartista o sulla punta, che prendere Koopmeiners a 20 (Schouten già adatto ai ritmi della serie A e più dinamico, sebbene meno incisivo in zona goal).
> 
> Detto ciò sono questi gli acquisti da fare, non quelli da cimiteri di elefanti...
> Vedremo chi arriverà, qualcuno in mezzo oltre a Tonali Kessie e Bennacer va preso, se Kessie non rinnova e lo cedi anche due...



Per me e impossibile iniziare la stagione con solo 4 centrocampisti centrali.
Devono essere 5.
Perché poi quando perdi i 2 africani rimani giusto giusto per più di 1 mese. Cosa impossibile. Tra infortuni, squalifiche e tutto quello che può capitare.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2357111 ha scritto:


> Per me e impossibile iniziare la stagione con solo 4 centrocampisti centrali.
> Devono essere 5.
> Perché poi quando perdi i 2 africani rimani giusto giusto per più di 1 mese. Cosa impossibile. Tra infortuni, squalifiche e tutto quello che può capitare.


E sono totalmente in disaccordo con pioli, ma purtroppo resta krunic a fare il 5. Nessun dubbio finirà cosi (purtroppo).


----------



## Miro (7 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2356771 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia il degno erede di Clasie e Maher.



L'ho pensato anch'io  suona come il classico giocatore spacciato per nuova stellina mondiale perchè diventa forte su Football Manager.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Giugno 2021)

I tempi di clasie e maher non c'ero. Come feticcio del forum io mi ricordo Tielemans e oh, a me sembra proprio un bel giocatore.


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2357112 ha scritto:


> E sono totalmente in disaccordo con pioli, ma purtroppo resta krunic a fare il 5. Nessun dubbio finirà cosi (purtroppo).



Krunic centrocampista centrale e da ultime 2 squadre di Serie A.
Mentre da trequartista e tutt'altra cosa. Da diciassettesima squadra in classifica 

Viene ricordato per quella punizione... Santo cielo, pure Birsa ci aveva portato 6 punti con 2 tiri al giro


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2021)

kekkopot;2357098 ha scritto:


> Cosa hai tirato
> Tra l'altro ho visto la carriera di questi ex feticci del forum che avevo perso totalmente di vista: imbarazzante.



Mamma mia. Io li ricordo in una partita dell'Europeo under 21 in cui non ci fecero vedere palla, ma alla fine vincemmo noi 1 a 0, se non sbaglio con gol di Borini.
Preciso che non sto sfottendo l'utenza media del forum. Gli abbagli capitano, quei due effettivamente promettevano bene....


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2357114 ha scritto:


> I tempi di clasie e maher non c'ero. Come feticcio del forum io mi ricordo Tielemans e oh, a me sembra proprio un bel giocatore.



altroché, forte forte, ma ovviamente questo non viene mai citato perché non fa comodo.


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Ma si dai i Malinovski e i Koopmeiners facciamoli prendere a loro per spicci. Poi ci chiediamo perché giocano meglio di noi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2021)

SI PARLA DI QUINQUENNALE DA 1,5 MILIONI

noi evidentemente preferiamo darne 4 a Chalanoglu.

Impazzisco


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2357303 ha scritto:


> SI PARLA DI QUINQUENNALE DA 1,5 MILIONI
> 
> noi evidentemente preferiamo darne 4 a Chalanoglu.
> 
> Impazzisco



L'ingaggio lo fa la squadra. A Bergamo prende quei soldi, l'avessimo preso noi gliene davi minimo 2,5. Al Milan è più difficile fare mercato rispetto a Bergamo. Sia per i costi, sia perchè li i calciatori li possono aspettare, da noi no.


----------



## Manue (8 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2357099 ha scritto:


> No il discorso va fatto oggi invece. Tonali non è ancora nostro vorrei ricordartelo, perché fin quando non paghiamo il riscatto si tratta di un prestito oneroso; poi che si farà o meno non è un problema nostro ma lo deciderà la società. Fatta questa premessa, il mio discorso era sul fatto che qualche giorno fa, scrissi che secondo me Tonali a 25 mln non è un affare, anzi è uno spreco di denaro che ci potrebbe servire per prendere qualcuno più forte. Molti hanno fatto ironia dicendo che non ci sono giovani di talento che costano meno o quanto tonali, e io ho fatto qualche nome, tra cui Koopmeiners. Risultato, 20 mln all'atalanta, almeno così scrivono. Ecco il perché del mio post.



E allora pessimo tempismo, 
poiché i soldi per Tonali ancora non sono stati stabiliti.

Ci si riaggiorna più avanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



L'Atalanta continua a muoversi con intelligenza sui mercati minori prendendo giocatori a cifre giuste.

Sono bravissimi c'è poco da fare. I successi che raggiungono sono la conseguenza evidente della competenza, per chi lo vuole ammettere.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Giugno 2021)

corvorossonero;2357211 ha scritto:


> altroché, forte forte, ma ovviamente questo non viene mai citato perché non fa comodo.



Ma sul forum vengono scritte talmente tante e disparate opinioni ogni giorno che inevitabilmente ci saranno a posteriori un sacco di previsioni indovinate e contemporaneamente un sacco di vaccate. Per quello non ho mai capito chii generalizza denigrando come in questo caso oppure al contrario eccitandosi. Comunque Koopmeiners sembra veramente vicino ai bergamaschi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2357590 ha scritto:


> Ma sul forum vengono scritte talmente tante e disparate opinioni ogni giorno che inevitabilmente ci saranno a posteriori un sacco di previsioni indovinate e contemporaneamente un sacco di vaccate. Per quello non ho mai capito chii generalizza denigrando come in questo caso oppure al contrario eccitandosi. Comunque Koopmeiners sembra veramente vicino ai bergamaschi.



forse ti sei perso i tempi d'oro di "questo è fortissimo è il nuovo [mettici chi ci vuoi]"  un conto è dire questo ragazzino è promettente, un conto sono le innumerevoli scenate isteriche quando lo pseudo fenomeno di turno si accasava altrove


----------



## uolfetto (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357600 ha scritto:


> forse ti sei perso i tempi d'oro di "questo è fortissimo è il nuovo [mettici chi ci vuoi]"  un conto è dire questo ragazzino è promettente, un conto sono le innumerevoli scenate isteriche quando lo pseudo fenomeno di turno si accasava altrove



Come ho scritto sopra io mi ricordo qualcuno che diceva di Tielemans che era fortissimo, qualcuno forse ha fatto anche qualche scenata isterica che non lo abbiamo preso. E a me adesso sembra molto forte. Quindi? A me sembra normalissimo che con la quantita enorme di cose che vengono scritte qui sopra puoi andare a pescare un sacco di previsioni indovinate e un sacco di previsioni cannate. Sui giocatori e non solo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2357603 ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto sopra io mi ricordo qualcuno che diceva di Tielemans che era fortissimo, qualcuno forse ha fatto anche qualche scenata isterica che non lo abbiamo preso. E a me adesso sembra molto forte. Quindi? A me sembra normalissimo che con la quantita enorme di cose che vengono scritte qui sopra puoi andare a pescare un sacco di previsioni indovinate e un sacco di previsioni cannate. Sui giocatori e non solo.



uno puo dire quello che vuole, ma perdere lucidità iniziando a dire il DS x è scemo io avrei preso tizio perche fortissimo e bla bla logico che poi quando la tua previsione viene smentita vieni deriso.

se ti ricordi solo tielemasn, vuol dire che hai perso il periodo d'oro delle previsioni 

clasie
maher
jarmain lens
saint maxim
jucilei

gente che voleva spendere 40 mil e affidare l'attacco del milan al ragazzino dolberg

le crisi isteriche quando piazza ando alla juve, per non parlare di quando girava il video di krasic che festeggiava il compleanno con una torta con una copertura rossonera e tutti a dare per scontato il suo passaggio da noi, poi ando alla juve e tutti ad urlare allo scandalo perche avevamo perso il nuovo nedved solo perche avevano la capigliatura simile


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357608 ha scritto:


> uno puo dire quello che vuole, ma perdere lucidità iniziando a dire il DS x è scemo io avrei preso tizio perche fortissimo e bla bla logico che poi quando la tua previsione viene smentita vieni deriso.
> 
> se ti ricordi solo tielemasn, vuol dire che hai perso il periodo d'oro delle previsioni
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere che niente potrà mai superare l'isterismo collettivo per l'arrivo del Pipita.

Questo per dire che le previsioni non vengono cannate soltanto quando si tratta di un giovane semi sconosciuto del campionato olandese.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357608 ha scritto:


> uno puo dire quello che vuole, ma perdere lucidità iniziando a dire il DS x è scemo io avrei preso tizio perche fortissimo e bla bla logico che poi quando la tua previsione viene smentita vieni deriso.
> 
> se ti ricordi solo tielemasn, vuol dire che hai perso il periodo d'oro delle previsioni
> 
> ...



Ma non ho dubbi che tutte le situazioni che citi siano successe veramente, ne leggo tutti i giorni di simili. E nel caso mi sta bene anche prendere in giro bonariamente un particolare utente qualora le sue previsioni si fosse rivelate tutte tragicomicamente sbagliate. E il discorso in generale che mi fila poco, di sicuro si potrebbero fare una sfilza di esempi opposti. Si tratta proprio di una questione di statistica. Ognuno di noi potrebbe riferirla anche a se stesso, io nel corso del tempo ho scritto cose che poi sono andate all opposto ma anche qualcosa di particolarmente azzeccato. Il mio discorso era solo questo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2021)

uolfetto;2357615 ha scritto:


> Ma non ho dubbi che tutte le situazioni che citi siano successe veramente, ne leggo tutti i giorni di simili. E nel caso mi sta bene anche prendere in giro bonariamente un particolare utente qualora le sue previsioni si fosse rivelate tutte tragicomicamente sbagliate. E il discorso in generale che mi fila poco, di sicuro si potrebbero fare una sfilza di esempi opposti. Si tratta proprio di una questione di statistica. Ognuno di noi potrebbe riferirla anche a se stesso, io nel corso del tempo ho scritto cose che poi sono andate all opposto ma anche qualcosa di particolarmente azzeccato. Il mio discorso era solo questo.



proprio per una questione numerica, se al mondo ci sono ancora solo messi e cr7 significa che le previsioni tizio è il nuovo messi/cr7/pallone d'oro/crack/the next big thing per la stragrande maggioranza sono andate male

ora facendo mente locale mi è venuta in mente un altra sfilza di nomi, tipo i pianti fatti per il mancato arrivo del brasiliano everton


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357617 ha scritto:


> proprio per una questione numerica, se al mondo ci sono ancora solo messi e cr7 significa che le previsioni tizio è il nuovo messi/cr7/pallone d'oro/crack/the next big thing per la stragrande maggioranza sono andate male
> 
> ora facendo mente locale mi sono venute in mente un altra sfilza di nomi, tipo i pianti fatti per il mancato arrivo del brasiliano everton



hai ragione perchè anche io la vedo come te. soprattutto per gli olandesi che 99% sono sempre dei flop assurdi.

però.......... però ricordiamoci bene che questo tizio è costato 20 e tonali costerà 35 (per ora).
quindi io voglio vedere che tonali sia quasi il doppio più bravo di sto koopcoso.

altrimenti voglio vedere come qui dentro si difenderà ancora il mercato aberrante dello scorso anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2357679 ha scritto:


> hai ragione perchè anche io la vedo come te. soprattutto per gli olandesi che 99% sono sempre dei flop assurdi.
> 
> però.......... però ricordiamoci bene che questo tizio è costato 20 e tonali costerà 35 (per ora).
> quindi io voglio vedere che tonali sia quasi il doppio più bravo di sto koopcoso.
> ...



Eh si c'è sempre un grande scarto sulle cifre che paga l'Atalanta rispetto alle altre squadre. Sono bravissimi c'è poco da fare e va riconosciuto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2357679 ha scritto:


> hai ragione perchè anche io la vedo come te. soprattutto per gli olandesi che 99% sono sempre dei flop assurdi.
> 
> però.......... però ricordiamoci bene che questo tizio è costato 20 e tonali costerà 35 (per ora).
> quindi io voglio vedere che tonali sia quasi il doppio più bravo di sto koopcoso.
> ...



sulla questione delle cifre io aspetto a parlare, perche i giornalisti sparano cifre a caso, come leao che per molti è stato pagato 30 mil quando in realtà è stato pagato meno e con la plusvalenza farlocca di thiago djalo (credo si chiamasse cosi).

La questione tizio è costato il doppio di caio quindi deve essere il doppio piu bravo, lascia il tempo che trova. I giocatori presi dalle squadre italiane costano tendenzialmente di piu di quelli presi in olanda, belgio o francia per il semplice fatto che il campionato italiano è piu probante e quindi almeno sai che quel giocatore in serie A ci puo giocare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2357682 ha scritto:


> Eh si c'è sempre un grande scarto sulle cifre che paga l'Atalanta rispetto alle altre squadre. Sono bravissimi c'è poco da fare e va riconosciuto.



20M bravissimi.... vedremo. secondo me adesso quando si presentano ormai un 20% extra lo chiedono anche a loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357695 ha scritto:


> sulla questione delle cifre io aspetto a parlare, perche i giornalisti sparano cifre a caso, come leao che per molti è stato pagato 30 mil quando in realtà è stato pagato meno e con la plusvalenza farlocca di thiago djalo (credo si chiamasse cosi).
> 
> La questione tizio è costato il doppio di caio quindi deve essere il doppio piu bravo, lascia il tempo che trova. I giocatori presi dalle squadre italiane costano tendenzialmente di piu di quelli presi in olanda, belgio o francia per il semplice fatto che il campionato italiano è piu probante e quindi almeno sai che quel giocatore in serie A ci puo giocare.



puoi prendere dove vuoi, i soldi sono uguali dappertutto. 
se non hai le capacità/coraggio di prendere all'estero questo è un lavoro che non fa per te.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2357757 ha scritto:


> puoi prendere dove vuoi, i soldi sono uguali dappertutto.
> se non hai le capacità/coraggio di prendere all'estero questo è un lavoro che non fa per te.



forse non hai capito o non mi sono spiegato io, sto dicendo è inutile stare a fare piagnistei per uno che non è stato ancora comprato dall'atalanta, non sappiamo quanto verra pagato, se ci saranno percentuali su future rivendite ecc


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357760 ha scritto:


> forse non hai capito o non mi sono spiegato io, sto dicendo è inutile stare a fare piagnistei per uno che non è stato ancora comprato dall'atalanta, non sappiamo quanto verra pagato, se ci saranno percentuali su future rivendite ecc



si si nessun piagnisteo. quando sarà commenteremo.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2356734 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola l'Atalanta ha trovato l'accordo con l'AZ per Koopmeiners, valutato 20 mln di euro



Allora, i bergamosci l' hanno preso o no questo fenomeno?


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2357617 ha scritto:


> proprio per una questione numerica, se al mondo ci sono ancora solo messi e cr7 significa che le previsioni tizio è il nuovo messi/cr7/pallone d'oro/crack/the next big thing per la stragrande maggioranza sono andate male
> 
> ora facendo mente locale mi è venuta in mente un altra sfilza di nomi, tipo i pianti fatti per il mancato arrivo del brasiliano everton



E hai ampiamente ragione.
Però è anche vero che ci sono giocatori che non sono fenomeni ma rendono bene perché le loro caratteristiche sono necessarie alla squadra che compra.
Noi ad esempio abbiamo perso un Kucka in mezzo al campo. Mica Rijkaard. Però la sua perdita è stata importante. Abbiamo perso Taarabt, mica garrinchia eppure la sua mancanza si e vista.
Abbiamo perso Deulofeu... E pure con lui e stata una perdita che si e notata.

Ora i nomi citati qui (Maher, Classie, Everton, Saint-Maximin...) Non saranno mai palloni d'oro. Ma a livello di caratteristiche si incastravano benissimo nella rosa. Erano proprio il tipo d'acquisti da fare.

Io ripeto sempre che un DS può sbagliare sul livello di un giocatore perché quando cambi paese (certe volte addirittura continente) quando devi imparare la lingua, lasci dietro amici e famiglia, cambi livello di compagni e avversari, cambia la tattica, certe volte la posizione in campo, l'allenatore che non ti vede... E tutto quello che puoi immaginare...

La cosa invece che NON SI PUO sbagliare e proprio il TIPO d'acquisto.
Se un DS parte volendo un Pirlo e torna a casa con un De Jong (nomi messi a caso) allora non ha capito nulla.
Se vuoi un esterno sinistro e torni con Calha non hai capito nulla.

Chi si sarebbe aspettato un Kjaer simile?
Eppure se ci fosse stato un matto a scrivere che voleva Kjaer sarebbe stato deriso perché il buon Simon se non fosse arrivato da noi sarebbe sicuramente andato in un club turco.
E tutti avrebbero detto "che **** di giocatori volevi prendere".
Eppure Kjaer a livello di caratteristiche ci stava tutto (io onestamente avrei subito cercato uno alla Tomori per giocare insieme a Romagnoli invece di andare a prendere un altro lento...ma va benissimo comunque perché la scomess se stata vinta).

Insomma magari un Maher invece di fare la carriera che ha fatto avrebbe potuto fare meglio da noi... Oppure nettamente peggio.
Difficile dirlo (anche se ci sono molte più possibilità che facesse ancora peggio rispetto alle probabilità che facesse meglio).
Quello che conta è l'utilità in campo.
E in questi casi penso che i nomi citati dalla maggioranza di chi scrive qui rispecchiava proprio le necessità di squadra.
Poi tutto dipende anche dal prezzo d'acquisto.
Everton lo volevo pure io. Certo che a quei 80 mln come si parlava era un bel salto nel buio.
Ma non penso che gli altri costavano uno sproposito.
Insomma non erano giocatori "dei sogni". Ma giocatori che costavano il poco che potevamo spendere. Noli scritti da tifosi che pensavano in modo "ragioniere e specialista dei bilanci".

Poi qualche volta il tifoso pensa solo in modo "campo" e si ritrova un Bonucci o un Higuain...

Insomma non c'è ricetta perfetta.


----------

